# Richard Greenham on the distinction between ruling elders and ministers



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 10, 2020)

The Apostle S _Paul_ doth notably amplify the honour due to the true and faithful Ministers. _The Elders_ _that rule well_ (saith he) _let them be had in double honour, specially they which labour in the word and doctrine,_ as if he should say, let those Elders which are appointed to watch and look to the manners and behaviour of the children of God, if they execute this charge faithfully, be had in double honour: but above all, let the faithful Ministers, such as labour in the word, be honoured: for why? the other are overseers of your outward behaviour, but these have an other manner of office, they watch over your souls, which tendeth to the salvation both of body and soul. ...

For the reference, see Richard Greenham on the distinction between ruling elders and ministers.

N.B. Does anyone know of a portrait of Richard Greenham? I cannot find anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Von (Mar 11, 2020)

As far as I'm aware, there are no confirmed portraits available of him. He probably didn't stand still for long enough...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 11, 2020)

If there was one I would think it would have been engraved for his works in folio. If there were one maybe it would be mentioned or used in
Kenneth L. Parker and Eric J. Carlson, _Practical Divinity: The Works and Life of Revd Richard Greenham_ (Ashgate: 1998) or John H. Primus, _Richard Greenham: the portrait of an Elizabethan pastor_ (Mercer U. Press, 1998). 
His step-son Nicholas Bownd has no known portrait either I think.


----------



## Von (Mar 11, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Kenneth L. Parker and Eric J. Carlson, _Practical Divinity: The Works and Life of Revd Richard Greenham_ (Ashgate: 1998) or John H. Primus, _Richard Greenham: the portrait of an Elizabethan pastor_ (Mercer U. Press, 1998).


I've got both - no portraits...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 11, 2020)

Von said:


> I've got both - no portraits...


I have Primus and don't recall any in it. I wonder if there was some animus toward or stigma attached by some to having one's portrait done? A surprising number of men, some in more prominent office like Robert Baillie, did not have theirs done, as far as we know.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

